# Resolution help Juiced 2



## engsiang (Apr 17, 2009)

Help! When i start my Juiced 2, They show me a Juiced Config screen, i just click ok at the default settings then they tell me to lower my resolution but i do not know anything bout that, Im Using a Eee PC By Asus, 1GB Ram but not sure about the rest, nothing changed in my Pc. Plz help , Thnks in Advance ray:ray:


----------



## N Raj (Apr 14, 2009)

what is your full system spec? ram, processor gpu etc.

Do they match up to the game system specification. Remember there are few laptops still available these days that can provide high quality gaming

MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS:
Microsoft® Windows® XP (SP 2) / Microsoft® Windows® Vista
Processor type : Intel Pentium 4 3.0 Ghz / AMD XP X2 4200+
1 GB RAM
6 GB available hard drive space
256 MB DirectX® 9.0 compatible card / nVIDIA® GeForce™ 6600 / ATI Radeon® X1300
100% DirectX® 9.0 compatible sound card
Min 64kbps or higher Internet connection with low latency Cable/DSL speeds for multiplayer
Keyboard, Mouse

RECOMMENDED SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS:
Microsoft® Windows® XP (Service Pack 2) / Microsoft® Windows® Vista
Processor type : Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 / AMD 64 X2 4200+
2.0 GB RAM
6 GB available hard drive space
256 MB DirectX® 9.0c compatible card / nVIDIA® GeForce™ 7900 / ATI Radeon® X1950
DirectX® 9.0 compatible sound card
>=256kbps Internet connection with low latency Cable/DSL/T1+ speeds for multiplayer
Keyboard, Mouse

HIGH SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS:
Microsoft® Windows® XP (Service Pack 2) / Microsoft® Windows® Vista
Processor type : Intel Core2 Duo E6700 / AMD 64 X2 5200+
2.0 GB RAM
6 GB available hard drive space
512 MB DirectX® 9.0c compatible card / nVIDIA® GeForce™ 8800 / ATI Radeon® X2800
DirectX® 9.0 compatible sound card
>=512kbps Internet connection with low latency Cable/DSL/T1+ speeds for multiplayer
Keyboard, Mouse, Microsoft 360 compatible controller


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

to lower you resolution it should be under advanced settings or under graphics settings in the options menu


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

to post your PC Specs
press start -> run and type dxdiag

now press "Save all information" and save it to a txt file
post it in here


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Actually I don't think Eee PC's have more than a 480x340 resolution and you can't ever fix that.


----------



## simplecute_me (Oct 20, 2009)

hey , i hav just bought a new juiced 2 hot import nights full version game. when i try to start the game it says , "unable to validate your selection , please select a smaller resolution". i hav tried all the resolutions but i didnt work. PLEASE SUGGEST A SOLUTION.:upset::upset::upset::upset::upset:


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 10/20/2009, 21:19:46
       Machine name: USER-PC
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Basic (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.090805-0102)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Acer
       System Model: Aspire M1620
               BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2140  @ 1.60GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.6GHz
             Memory: 1014MB RAM
          Page File: 1084MB used, 1205MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
     Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
        Chip type: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
         DAC type: Internal
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_0C77105B&REV_02
   Display Memory: 250 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 0 MB
    Shared Memory: 250 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 768 (32 bit) (75Hz)
          Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
      Driver Name: igdumd32.dll
   Driver Version: 7.14.0010.1437 (English)
      DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 2/11/2008 19:36:08, 3301376 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: n/a
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6432-11CF-7676-7D2CA3C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x8086
        Device ID: 0x2772
        SubSys ID: 0x0C77105B
      Revision ID: 0x0002
      Revision ID: 0x0002
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
 Deinterlace Caps: {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {AEDC1D5D-8546-440E-AAB2-B69FA725AF82}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_FieldAdaptive 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_105B0C78&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5397 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 4/10/2007 12:05:38, 1764960 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_105B0C78&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5397 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 4/10/2007 12:05:38, 1764960 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5397 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 4/10/2007 12:05:38, 1764960 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

            Description: Modem #0 Line Record
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: 
         Driver Version: 
      Driver Attributes: 
          Date and Size: 
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

            Description: FrontMic (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5397 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 4/10/2007 12:05:38, 1764960 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x04F2, 0x0111
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x04F2, 0x0111
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x04F2, 0x0111
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27CB
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 1/18/2008 22:53:42, 194560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 1/18/2008 22:53:17, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x04F2, 0x0111
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 1/18/2008 22:49:17, 15872 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/19/2008 00:41:52, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/18/2008 22:49:18, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/19/2008 00:41:52, 35384 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC016
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 1/18/2008 22:49:16, 15872 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/19/2008 00:41:52, 34360 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 1/19/2008 00:42:19, 54328 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/18/2008 22:49:16, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/19/2008 00:41:52, 34360 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 9.2 GB
Total Space: 33.3 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Hitachi HDS721680PLA380 ATA Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 14.6 GB
Total Space: 33.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Hitachi HDS721680PLA380 ATA Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7170S ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 22:49:51, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_0C77105B&REV_01\3&2411E6FE&0&F9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 00:41:20, 17976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 00:42:10, 45112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 00:41:30, 21560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 00:43:06, 110136 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_0C77105B&REV_01\3&2411E6FE&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_0C78105B&REV_01\3&2411E6FE&0&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6001.17036 (English), 1/18/2008 21:30:49, 53760 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_0C77105B&REV_01\3&2411E6FE&0&EF
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 22:53:21, 39424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 22:53:25, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 22:53:42, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 02:46:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 00:34:25, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_0C77105B&REV_01\3&2411E6FE&0&EB
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 22:53:20, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 22:53:25, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 22:53:42, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 00:34:25, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_0C77105B&REV_01\3&2411E6FE&0&EA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 22:53:20, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 22:53:25, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 22:53:42, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 00:34:25, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_0C77105B&REV_01\3&2411E6FE&0&E9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 22:53:20, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 22:53:25, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 22:53:42, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 00:34:25, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_0C77105B&REV_01\3&2411E6FE&0&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 22:53:20, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 22:53:25, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/18/2008 22:53:42, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 00:34:25, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C0&SUBSYS_0C77105B&REV_01\3&2411E6FE&0&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 00:41:20, 17976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 00:42:10, 45112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 00:41:30, 21560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 00:43:06, 110136 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Controller - 27B8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B8&SUBSYS_27B88086&REV_01\3&2411E6FE&0&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 00:41:14, 16440 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2772&SUBSYS_0C77105B&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&10
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd32.sys, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 19:36:10, 2302976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdumd32.dll, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 19:36:08, 3301376 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxs32.vp, 2/11/2008 21:06:46, 32848 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxo32.vp, 1/2/2008 16:27:00, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxc32.vp, 10/18/2006 19:10:57, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccutils.dll, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:46:50, 106496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:47:14, 48640 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 20:13:10, 256536 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpph.dll, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:47:34, 204800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:47:24, 122880 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcfg.exe, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 20:13:04, 539160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdev.dll, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:46:44, 204800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdo.dll, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:46:58, 135168 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 20:13:12, 141848 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxzoom.exe, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 20:13:14, 170520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 20:13:02, 166424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxress.dll, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:46:32, 3293184 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 20:13:08, 133656 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxTMM.dll, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:48:00, 245760 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxext.exe, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 20:13:06, 170520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxexps.dll, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:47:26, 24576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\oemdspif.dll, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:47:38, 69632 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:14, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:14, 114688 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:14, 110592 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:16, 176128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:16, 192512 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:46:32, 172032 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxresp.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:16, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:16, 176128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:18, 184320 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:18, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:18, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:18, 131072 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:20, 126976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:20, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:20, 176128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:20, 180224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:20, 180224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:20, 180224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:22, 180224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsky.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:22, 176128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrslv.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:22, 172032 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:22, 176128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:22, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:14, 176128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:16, 192512 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:18, 184320 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 18:52:22, 172032 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ig4icd32.dll, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 19:01:30, 2420736 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ig4dev32.dll, 7.14.0010.1437 (English), 2/11/2008 19:01:44, 2174976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxCoIn_v1437.dll, 2/11/2008 19:55:18, 147456 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 945G/GZ/GC/P/PL Processor to I/O Controller - 2770
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2770&SUBSYS_0C77105B&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_244E8086&REV_E1\3&2411E6FE&0&F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 00:42:20, 151096 bytes

     Name: Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_0C77105B&REV_10\4&5C2F873&0&18F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rtnicxp.sys, 6.108.0331.2008 (English), 7/22/2008 07:42:58, 51200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\RtNicProp32.dll, 1.01.0716.2008 (English), 7/21/2008 05:08:40, 9728 bytes

     Name: PCI Modem
Device ID: PCI\VEN_0000&DEV_3052&SUBSYS_00001017&REV_00\4&5C2F873&0&10F0
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
CyberLink MPEG Decoder,0x005fff00,2,3,MDMVD.ax,5.00.0000.0929
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink File Map Source,0x00200000,0,1,PCMRFMSrc.ax,1.00.0000.0810
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink SBE Filter,0x00200000,0,0,PCMRsbe.ax,1.00.0000.3628
CyberLink AudAna Filter,0x00200000,1,0,MDAudAna.dll,1.01.0000.0518
CyberLink DVB Subtitle Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,PCMRDvbSub.ax,1.00.0000.2915
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink XDS Codec,0x00200000,1,0,PCMRxdscodec.ax,1.00.0000.0322
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,MpgMux.ax,5.00.0000.3131
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,ClAuRsmpl.ax,2.00.0000.0519
CyberLink Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRAudFx.ax,6.00.0000.0805
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink Pipe Switch,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRPipSwch.ax,1.00.0000.0725
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,CLTLMSplter.ax,3.02.0000.2219
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Cyberlink TS Information,0x00200000,1,0,PCMRTSInfo.ax,1.00.0000.1725
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Cyberlink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PCMDV_Resample.ax,3.05.0000.0401
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
DivX for Blizzard Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,blizzard.ax,
CyberLink YUY2 DeInterlace,0x00200000,1,1,PCMDV_ditlyuy2.ax,2.01.0000.1715
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18063
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,MDMpgMux.ax,5.00.0000.1727
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,PCMDV_VSD.ax,6.00.0000.2412
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Editing Service (Source),0x00200000,0,2,CLEdtKrn.dll,2.00.0000.1829
CyberLink Audio Noise Reduction,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuNRWrapper.ax,1.00.0000.1310
CyberLink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PCMDV_RGL.ax,2.00.0000.3328
CyberLink VidAna Filter,0x00200000,1,1,MDVidAna.dll,1.01.0000.0601
CyberLink Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,PCMDV_VidFx.ax,1.00.0000.2030
CyberLink Audio Decoder (PCM45),0x00200900,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.01.0000.4115
CyberLink Audio Wizard (PCM45),0x00200910,1,1,CLAudWizard.ax,1.00.0000.1116
Cyberlink SubTitle Importor (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.1604
CyberLink MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.00.0000.1515
CyberLink Audio Effect (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,6.00.0000.1223
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.2927
CyberLink Demultiplexer (PCM45),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.3601
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter (PCM45),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.7527
CyberLink DVD Navigator (PCM45),0x00600000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,7.00.0000.2812
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PCM45),0x00600000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,8.00.0000.1519
CyberLink AudioCD Filter (PCM45),0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.AX,5.00.0000.0912
CyberLink Video Effect (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.1523
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink Double Pin Tee,0x00200000,1,2,PCMDV_doubletee.ax,1.00.0000.1224
CyberLink MP3 Wrapper-PCM,0x00600000,1,1,CLMP3Wrap.ax,1.00.0000.0000
PCM Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PCMBDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.2130
CyberLink Audio Commercial Cut Analyzer,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudCM.ax,1.00.0000.2026
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
PCM Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PCMBDump.ax,3.00.0000.3322
PP File Reader (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,PCMBReader.ax,2.00.0000.0812
CyberLink File Map Sink,0x00200000,1,0,PCMRFMSnk.ax,1.00.0000.0810
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (CES),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.2212
CyberLink MPEG Video Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,PCMDV_mmv.ax,4.00.0000.3013
PCM MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRMpgVEnc2.ax,5.00.0000.1206
CyberLink TL MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00804500,1,2,MDTLM2Splter.ax,2.02.0000.2213
CyberLink DDR,0x00200000,1,0,PCMDV_render.ax,2.00.0002.0026
PP WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,CLWavDest.ax,1.00.0000.0002
CyberLink Audio Commercial Cut Analyzer,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudCM.ax,2.00.0000.1228
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,MDAuRsmpl.ax,1.00.0000.2625
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.3207
CyberLink Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.1008
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink MP3 Wrapper-PCM,0x00600000,1,1,PCMRmp3wrap.ax,1.00.0000.0000
CyberLink Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,0,cldemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.5121
PCM Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PCMRdump.ax,3.00.0000.7122
Cyberlink Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,CLDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
CyberLink M2V Writer,0x00200000,1,0,PCMBM2VWriter.ax,1.03.0000.0705
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
PCM MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,PCMRM2Splter.ax,2.02.0000.2114
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink Editing Service 3.0 (Source),0x00200000,0,2,CLEdtKrn.dll,3.00.0000.1830
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink DV Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PCMDV_dvtcr.ax,2.01.0000.2329
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Cyberlink Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PCMDV_Dump.ax,3.00.0000.3322
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink SnapShot Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PCMDV_snapshot.ax,1.00.0003.0026
CyberLink Load Image Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLImage.ax,3.00.0000.0907
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,claud.ax,6.01.0000.3628
CyberLink MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,PCMBM2Splter.ax,2.02.0000.1919
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink SBE Source Filter,0x00200000,0,0,PCMRsbesrc.ax,1.00.0000.3628
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink AVI Audio Time Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,AVI_AudTR.ax,1.00.0000.1515
CyberLink Load Image Filter,0x00200000,0,1,PCMBImage.ax,2.01.0000.1223
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink AVI Audio Time Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRAVI_AudTR.ax,1.00.0001.0213
PCM MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRMpgVEnc.ax,5.00.0000.1206
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
CyberLink MPEGV Analyzer,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRmpegvanalyzer.ax,1.00.0000.3628
CyberLink Audio Noise Reduction,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuNRWrapper.ax,2.00.0000.1805
PCM Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRResample.ax,4.00.0000.0126
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6001.18000
CyberLink Audio Noise Reduction,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRAuNRWrapper.ax,1.00.0000.1318
PCM Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.3512
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink PCM Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,PCMBPCMEnc.ax,1.01.0000.0321
PCM Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,PCMBAuRsmpl.ax,1.00.0000.2415
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,PCMDV_Aud.ax,6.00.0000.2114
CyberLink DV Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PCMDV_dvdump.ax,2.01.0029.0004
CyberLink Teletext Decoder Filter,0x00200000,0,2,PCMRttxdec.ax,2.05.0000.3913
IDM Filter,0x00200000,1,1,idmf.ax,1.00.0000.3909
CyberLink MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,PCMDV_MpgMux.ax,5.00.0000.2221
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.4024
CyberLink Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,PCMDV_AudEnc.ax,2.00.0000.2031
CyberLink Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,0,PCMRdemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.5325
Honestech VCD/SVCD Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,htvcdsvcd70.ax,
PCM SnapShotTIP Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRSShot.ax,1.00.0000.2617
CyberLink MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,PCMBM1Splter.ax,2.02.0000.1919
CyberLink Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,PCMBAudEnc.ax,2.00.0000.2221
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
IDM Filter,0x00200000,1,1,MDIDMF.ax,1.00.0000.2207
PCM MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,PCMRMpgMux.ax,5.00.0000.3724
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,CLRGL.ax,2.00.0000.2514
CyberLink MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,PCMDV_MpgVEnc.ax,5.00.0000.0920
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x005ffc18,2,3,PCMBVSD.ax,6.00.0000.1919
CyberLink MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,CLVidEnc.ax,6.01.0001.1805
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRAuts.ax,1.00.0000.2108
CyberLink VAudAna Filter,0x00200000,1,0,MDVAudAna.dll,1.01.0000.0506
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Cyberlink Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,MDDump.ax,3.00.0000.3322
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink DV Buffer,0x00200000,2,0,PCMDV_dvbuffer.ax,1.06.0003.0003
Cyberlink TS Filter Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRTSFF.ax,1.00.0000.1725
PCM Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRAuRsmpl.ax,1.00.0000.2304
PCM Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,PCMRaudenc.ax,2.00.0000.3516
CyberLink MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MDMPGVEnc.ax,5.00.0000.1305
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,CLRGL.ax,2.00.0000.4305
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
IDM Filter,0x00200000,1,1,idmf.ax,1.00.0000.2207
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,PCMBclaud.ax,6.00.0000.1210
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink Load Image Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLImage.ax,2.01.0000.1223
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,PCMBMpgVEnc.ax,5.00.0000.1104
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6001.18063
Cyberlink Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,MDDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudFx.ax,6.00.0000.2731
CyberLink DV Reader Filter,0x00200000,0,1,PCMDV_dvmrd.ax,1.02.0009.0021
CyberLink Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,MDAudEnc.ax,2.00.0000.1901
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Scene Detect Filter 2,0x00200000,1,1,CLScnDt2.dll,1.01.0000.3202
PCM Video/SP Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,PCMRVSD.ax,6.00.0000.3922
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (ShEX),0x005ffc18,2,3,CLImageVSD.ax,6.00.0000.1625
CyberLink TL MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00804500,1,2,MDTLM1Splter.ax,2.02.0000.2213
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18063
PP Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PCMBResample.ax,2.05.0000.1818
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
CyberLink PTS Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PCMPTSReg.ax,1.00.0000.1209
PCM Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRAud.ax,6.01.0000.4115
Cyberlink Gate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PCMDV_gate.ax,1.00.0000.0001
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,MDAUD.ax,6.00.0000.1620
CyberLink YUY2 Sub-Sampling,0x00200000,1,1,PCMDV_subyuy2.ax,2.05.0000.2923
CyberLink Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,CLAudEnc.ax,2.01.0000.1220
Cyberlink Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,CLDump.ax,4.00.0000.6714
CyberLink EPG Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,PCMREpgDec.ax,1.00.0000.2917
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6001.18000
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Realtek High Defini,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
FrontMic (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Modem #0 Line Record,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
A4 TECH PC Camera V,0x00200000,0,1,,6.00.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6001.18000

Video Capture Sources:
A4 TECH PC Camera V,0x00200000,0,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18000
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
CyberLink Audio Renderer (PCM45),0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,6.00.0000.1727
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Modem #0 Line Playback,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
```


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello simplecute_me,
your video card is an intel integrated card and the game does not support it
you need a dedicated video card to be able to play the game
I suggest that you get a dedicated Video card, increase your RAM and a get a new Power Supply, cause the one you have is of course not enough to power a dedicated video card


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It's a Netbook.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

If that's the case then it is impossible. Netbooks physically cannot play games no matter what. You will have to buy a new laptop/desktop if you wish to play games.


----------



## simplecute_me (Oct 20, 2009)

....ahhhhhhhhhh ok ok thank you for the solution..i try it on my brother's computer and it works..im just playing on my brother's computer..but then again thank you for the quick help...


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

OK, glad to help, if you think that your problem is solved for now, please mark this thread as solved (I won't mark it, to make sure that you really solved the problem)


----------

